# Finding a good heavy duty can opener



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Any suggestions on where to look for a good can opener, or what brand to get? My community is limited to walmart mostly. I have not been happy with the last 2 I have bought there, even getting the more expensive ones rather than the cheaper. One slipped on the can the first time I used it. I have a kitchen aid that worked ok, but it is getting worn out.


----------



## Blister (Oct 21, 2008)

The only advice I can give is, if it were me, I would NOT get it from that walmart. If you do, next year, you'll be buying a new one. We went through the same issue and I cuss this can opener every time I use it.

... so, I'm kinda looking for one as well.


----------



## green girl (Oct 23, 2008)

While you are looking around for a good turning action can opener, check out the device on your swiss army knife. Lovely manual little device that has never failed me. All the rest end up going on me over time.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

I still use a P-51... 
The oversize version of a military P-38 Can opener...

The last really good rotary can opener I found was at the restaurant supply store of all places!

Works good, is heavier duty than the ones you find in retail stores, and it works GREAT...
The only thing is, it's about 1/4 bigger than the ones you find in retail stores, so it looks 'Clunky' when you see it.


----------



## Blister (Oct 21, 2008)

I can do clunky.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Speaking of Wal-Mart products I worry a little about http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planned_obsolescence

It seems like everytime I buy products from the Big Box retailers, within X amount of time something breaks, usually less than a year.


----------



## Blister (Oct 21, 2008)

Your link came out incorrect somehow: here it is: Planned obsolescence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I think the first documented occurrence of this was the singer sowing machine in the early 1800's. They got mad because their product lasted so long and was built so well that no one needed to buy another one.

It's EVIL and it makes me want to curse at people... and that's when I'm feeling nice.


----------



## Fetthunter (Oct 14, 2008)

The best manual one I've found (for the price) is by Swing-Away. About $8 and very smooth to operate. Love it.

5 star rating by Amazon customers (and me):
Amazon.com: Amco Swing-A-Way 407WH Portable Can Opener, White: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Eyrland (Oct 30, 2008)

If you get to an older community where the stores are small owner opperated try an old fashioned hardware store and you may get lucky and find they have a supply of the old hand crank model.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 27, 2008)

we have a older wall mounted can opener at our Cabin is is some thing like this


----------



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

*Swing Away and commercial food service opener*

Here's another source for the Swing Away can opener

Heavy Duty Swing-A-Way Can Opener

This is a food-service type bench opener which is handy if you need to open the large commercial-type cans:

Opener w/Base


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks everyone for their input. Think I will go with a swingaway. 
Ridgerunner, when we moved into our house, there was actually a wall mount can opener similar to yours mounted on the back porch. My DH would seem to have removed it, and can't remember what he did with it 
And ke4sky, I wish I had a place to put a commercial can opener. We had one at my mom's restaurant, and they are awesome. Hers came with the place, was probably 20 yrs old and still worked 3 times as fast as a hand opener.


----------



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

CVORNurse said:


> thanks everyone for their input... And ke4sky, I wish I had a place to put a commercial can opener. We had one at my mom's restaurant, and they are awesome. Hers came with the place, was probably 20 yrs old and still worked 3 times as fast as a hand opener.


Roger THAT! We've an Edlund E1 commercial opener at the community food kitchen I volunteer at. WWII Army Surplus. Paid as much for a replacement cutter from the manufacturer as I they for the opener years ago. They still sell parts for them! Built like a tank! Now should last for another 60 years!


----------



## Big B (Oct 28, 2008)

The word is P 38, any questions????
I still have the one I used in Viet Nam, it works well, always has, maybe my great grandchildren will wear it out.


----------



## plumcrazy (Nov 9, 2008)

*Rusty cutter on can opener*

Does anyone else have trouble with their Swing Away cutter wheel rusting? I wash it by hand but it rusted pretty quick after I started using it. 
Thanks!!


----------



## mitchshrader (Jan 3, 2009)

Ace Hardware has 'em, several flavors, not cheapest but good. 

I buy for half price at Ross's discount (in housewares) and pay 5-6$.. 10$ easy elsewhere, sometimes more.. 

Have one branded Cuisinart (that's great) and one branded Echo (that was identical in design and 2x the price).. 

ask me which one i like.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Edlund is the bomb. Buy one at a restaurant supply store. Make sure you pick up a replacement blade when you buy so you don't have to try and find one later.


----------

